# Deformed babies Warning Picture's



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello,

My Doe had her babies this morning. She was due on Nov 15th. Me and my aunt went out and checked them this morning at 8am. I found 3 babies, all very cold. 2 babies were deformed and one was normal baby. They are Jersey Woolies.!

Here are some picture's I have taken! :X


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 17, 2010)

That's so sad :cry2

I'm so sorry


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks,


----------



## TCRabbitry (Nov 17, 2010)

Like I said on the other forum, it looks like the doe had a hard time delivering the first one that is partially eaten. Which would be why it was partially eaten, because she was eating away at it while she was pulling on it.

The other two would then be DOA because of the extra time and effort that it took to deliver the first one, which would be why they look like they do.


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

All the bodies were attached still. There wasnt nothing looked eatten.! I dont think they grew because she hard time when I first got her last month.. And it didnt look normal with the one baby. Was bigger, and some stuff wasnt there but wasnt chewed off.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Nov 17, 2010)

I would still think that they were all DOA and look they way they do because she had an issue with the first one.


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, We think that the other one is a Max Factory the way it looked. The head was huge and it didnt have no eyes, and mouth.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Nov 17, 2010)

if it was a max factor, then that is a genetic thing, it has nothing to do with how they did or didn't grow.

That would also explain why the doe would have had an issue delivering the first one.


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah! That's what we all are thinking that the one baby was a Max Factor


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2010)

From the little bit I've seen of them (I didn't look too closely) and my experience with Max Factor babies...they don't look like them. Max Factors look different than that...and no - I don't have photos to share...at least none of my own.

Max factor rabbits can have a variety of abnormalities. Some of these include:

* Being Born with their eyes open.
This usually will result in blind rabbits. Also, the eyes my become severely infected because they were open in the birth canal.

* Twisted Limbs
The front of back legs can be twisted and deformed, making it difficult for the rabbit to get around.

* Flipper Like Feet
The Toes often times look like frog feet. They appear flatter and fatter than normal, but this "frog-like" look is usually enhanced by the twisted limbs.

* Extra Toes
Some Max Factor kits will inherit extra toes on the front and/or back leg.


http://www.tranquilacresrabbitry.com/article-MaxFactor.html


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/birthdefects.htm


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, Baby number 2 is a peanut that for sure we know. 

Thanks Dwarf gene!


----------



## Jashaira (Nov 17, 2010)

My JW first litter had 2 peanuts just like that and the live baby died as it was the last one and got cold. They looked just like your babies. Sorry to here about your litter.


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup. Peanuts! 

But thanks Currie!:hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 18, 2010)

what a bummer, so sorry things went how they did.


----------



## Debacus (Nov 18, 2010)

Photo 1 of individual looks like it's not completely out of the sack and still has cord attached suggesting this one was probably doa. 2nd photo is a peanut. 3rd appears to look normal but hard to say, but I guess the doe had problems kindling. Was this her 1st litter? Not uncommon for this to happen in 1st and even 2nd timers. Don't let it upset you, it's natures way of allowing her to practise. Her next litter should be fine x


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 18, 2010)

The doe had many litter's before.. I got her in October and she had a hard time dealing with it.! The 3rd baby was a normal baby. Went I found it was away from the other 2 rabbits and not in the fur! I tried come back but it didnt! I know its way of life and raising rabbits. It's just hard is all! But thanks.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 18, 2010)

The last baby was born alive, and froze. I'm 99% positive.
It had milk in it's belly. =/

And a piece of advice, you have to get used to this. JW, and their non fuzzy counterparts, have really crappy numbers. And LOTS of problems. Especially if someone's been breeding in fuzzy ND's with their genetic problems into the JW.


----------



## Debacus (Nov 18, 2010)

So is there a way to solve this problem? Bring in new stock, a different buck or retire this doe and start afresh? I'm not sure how the JW compares to other breeds for problems? Is it simialr to our Cashmere's in the UK?
http://www.thebrc.org/cashmini.htm


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 18, 2010)

Shaded Night.. Yes, The 2 babies of course were something of the dwarf genes. I went out there and looked like she just had them about 30 min. There were all still wet and bloodly. The 3rd baby was away from the other 2 babies and wasnt in the the fur, And was in front of the nesting box. I warmed the skin up but could never get to breath or move. I worked on that baby for 45 min after wards. And didnt have the chance!


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 18, 2010)

Debs... The babies that were born at least the one was a peanut. From the dwarf gene. The Mom had many litters before and so did the dad. I got her in October already bred the day before. She stopped eatting for a few weeks and would only nibble on hay and no pellets. She was very depressed and down. I guess they just took off 7 week old babies from her before she came to me! The breeder is very good breeder. It wasnt her fault. So I dont know if it was from the eatting and the dwarf genes. The Jersey woolies, I heard is hard and get a lot of peanuts.!

Edit:: It's the same way with Lion heads. You still can get peanuts. But I dont know. That was my first Jersey Wooly babies this year. Had a lionhead litter once and a mix breed litter.


----------



## Debacus (Nov 18, 2010)

Gosh I think I'd be depressed too! I wonder if she was in a prolonged labour for her to be down and off her food like that?? Sounds like she needs a rest xx bless 
Better luck next time.


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 18, 2010)

She went 2 days after the due date, She had them on day 33. I was told too bred her back. So hopefully next litter will be better! Thanks. She started eatting the last week before she had her babies!

And she was bred to a different buck also!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 18, 2010)

It sounds like that rabbit needs a rest. I know everyone breeds differently, but if you think yourself that she was depressed or down, then I would have waited.


----------

